
Cryptography Could Protect Privacy in Covid-19 Contact-Tracing Apps - mceachen
https://www.wired.com/story/covid-19-contact-tracing-apps-cryptography/
======
mceachen
It seems like bloom filters of geohashes, salted with a secret key, would work
for this. Has it already been proposed and shot down?

